# Water Conditioner



## daSchooler (Apr 20, 2005)

Hi

I've been fish keeping for 1 year and I was just wondering what water conditioner does everyone use and are there any to be avoided? Thanks for any and all responses!

daSchooler


----------



## j55 (Apr 25, 2005)

yeah, "proper pH" usually,
it also kills plants,
j55


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

we use Aquarium Pharmaceuticals Super Strength Water Conditioner and also sometimes i think its called TetraTc?


----------



## buddah101 (Mar 20, 2005)

I like (prefer) Start Right


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

Aquarium Pharmaceutical

I use both their conditioner and slime coat.


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

I dont use any with my well water, but I used to use Start Right and Chlor Out


----------



## Jay (Apr 26, 2005)

Tetra Aqua Safe.


----------



## eddiefebuary (Mar 9, 2005)

Amquel


----------



## Imbrium (Feb 7, 2005)

I use Amquel. I get discounted refills.


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

Imbrium @ Wed Apr 27 said:


> I use Amquel.  I get discounted refills.


Awesome!


----------



## Rice (Apr 3, 2005)

i use Prime. that stuff is strong. 1 cap full for 50 gallons.


----------

